# What kind of line is this(pic)?



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Brown said:


> I have never seen anything like that for sale in MI. They do sell snaggin attire in Canada over the counter. Everyone runs over to the Canada side to buy the "good stuff" for the fall run on the St. Mary's River


:: They are most diffidently sold in some Michigan tackle stores. I was in a shop in Kalkaska a few years ago and they had a big old bucket of them on the counter that said SALMON GRABBERS on the side. I was at the Boardman River in TC that same trip and there was no doubt they are a hot seller in that area.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are in fact ticklers. Sold at all the bait shops around the Manistee. And yes they are legal, the weight is not permanantly attached to the hook and the hook is less than 3/8" from point to shank.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

dead short said:


> Ahhhh, the good old torpedo. A $450 fine to have it in your tackle box in my county.


Oh no, *Ouch*.....last time i fished the "meat hole" on the Ausable i filled my tackle box with three of them that I snagged. If I put them anywhere else they would have just punctured through (bag, jacket etc.), but didn't want to throw them back in the water.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Flag Up said:


> Those are in fact ticklers. Sold at all the bait shops around the Manistee. And yes they are legal, the weight is not permanantly attached to the hook and the hook is less than 3/8" from point to shank.


I would argue that they *are* permanently attached. How do you get them off?? They are molded in on that little brass eye when it's poured. They are not rigidly affixed though (silver spider style). 

However, if they had a *split ring* that attached the hook to that massive hunk of weight I would agree that they are *not permanently attached.*

The law has two criteria, permanently attached or rigidly affixed. It does not have to be both. I guess it's up to the judge as to what they'll hear.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

turk's ticklers, blue runners, silver streaks, silver bulletts, no matter what you call them or put on them for "bait" they are garbage that is used by garbage "fishermen" they shouldn't be allowed to sell them and any shop that does is only encouraging idiots that don't know how to catch fish to continue to get fish by ghetto ass methods. just my opinion.... I do however have a rather extensive collection of all these types of "lures" hanging on my pin board just ****s and giggles should take a pic and post it, all sorts of different types ranging from variations of what's posted on here to gigantic treble hooks with 3 big ass sinkers tied to the shank and others with chunks of yarn on them. kinda sad really


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

streamertosser said:


> I do however have a rather extensive collection of all these types of "lures" hanging on my pin board


I used to have a pretty good collection going too, that was until the salmon fishing crashed in Lake Huron.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

dead short said:


> I would argue that they *are* permanently attached. How do you get them off?? They are molded in on that little brass eye when it's poured. They are not rigidly affixed though (silver spider style).
> 
> However, if they had a *split ring* that attached the hook to that massive hunk of weight I would agree that they are *not permanently attached.*
> 
> The law has two criteria, permanently attached or rigidly affixed. It does not have to be both. I guess it's up to the judge as to what they'll hear.


While the hooks on torpedos are not rigidly attached, they usually are on JIGS!! The DNR has done what they can to restrict the use of these things, while still allowing people to continue using normal regular lures that actually get fish to bite. I am all for banning the snagging lures completely, but the people who make them will just figure out some other way to make something similar.


----------

